# How will Kwame do in LA?



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

How do you guys think he will do in LA


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He will have a career year.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

12pts 8rebs 1blk


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm thinking he'll be a little better than he was in 2003-2004. I'm thinking around 13 and 8, depending on his minutes. I think he went from being 1st pick on a losing franchise playing under people he didn't respect, to playing under arguably the greatest coach of all-time who has 9 rings. Not to mention the best guard in the league who won three titles on his own with Phil. If he doesn't respect Phil and Kobe, there aren't too many people in the league he will respect. 

He knows he is playing with people who know what they're doing now, so he is more likely to listen. If he is still rebellious on the Lakers, that would be about the time to give up on him, although I'm sure a lot of people already have given up on him.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

In the Dog house by December 1st, and will be beat out by Bynum for playing time. He is a joke of an NBA player I don't see the laid back Zen master being able to get Kwame to utilize his potential.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this is not really a "yes" or "no"


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> this is not really a "yes" or "no"


Lol, that's what I was thinking.
I agree with the lot of you though, around 11-13 ppg, less than 10 rpg, maybe 1 block per game. He'll have a decent year all things considered, but I think it's clear he won't amount to expectations of him that were had when he was drafted #1.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I think he'll have slightly better stats than his best year, mostly because he'll get the minutes. Assuming he doesn't oversleep.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Phil Jackson will do what he alway does and get the best out of his players. Kwame will have a career year


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

right before christmas, im gonna expect kobe to rip on kwame. that boy's work ethic is just crap.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

ppg 16-9 rpb


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Why are the poll options yes and no? Yes, he is in fact in L.A. Do yo want to know how he'll do? Do you want to know which L.A. team? Come on, it's not that hard to type more than 4 words. See I just did it.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kwame should have a career year, but if his work ethic is just naturally bad (as opposed to lack of motivation due to a bad situation), then he will probably end up as Kobe's whipping boy, much like he did under Jordan.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

12/8/2/1/1 or so. Enough to have a career year without really coming close to breaking out.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

He'll break out.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

He'll break out but have a considerable role-player year. Around 14 ppg, 7-8 rpg and 1 blk a game. Each year in LA under Phil and Kobe he'll improve on those numbers though.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

What's with the poll "Yes No"

anyways I think he will do good...uhh I mean well.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> He'll break out.


 with acne?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> with acne?


^
^
^:rofl: Break out of his BUST Mode I hope.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm looking for a solid 15 and 8, something around there. He should have some big games here and there too. 

It'll definitely be his best year as a pro.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The One said:


> What's with the poll "Yes No"
> 
> anyways I think he will do good...uhh I mean well.


Isn't it obvious? "Yes" means he'll have a good year, "No" means he'll have a bad year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I remember many many months ago when i called this one.....I belive i said " Kwame will be good for this team" and a couple months ago i said "Aaron Mckie will be good for us" everything i say comes true.........KG will be in La


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

15/9 seems reasonable. I think he can play better than he did in Washington with the change of scenery.


----------



## KB8SD (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm going to say a possible most improved player award at the end of the season.After seeing him in a couple pre season games so far I see the athletism and some good post up moves.The bad I see in his game is, lack of D, inside presence, and bad free throwing shooting.I see him averaging 12 points, 8 rebounds, and 1 block this season.But also the western conf is just still loaded with a bunch of great PF's that Kwame is going to have up against nightly.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

I think Brown will play a good center foward, it was a good pick up , not really compared to shaq but we all hope he does good.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

he should be much better with actual minutes, i would think around 10/10.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

He will most likely average 10points and 5rebs.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The One said:


> He will most likely average 10points and 5rebs.


10/5 sounds about right for now...with an occasional 20/10 game in there. I think his numbers will increase consistantly as he gets more comfortable and confident in the triangle.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Career year. :rock:


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

i hope 12pts 8rbds 2ast 1stl and 1.5blks 
but i think 11pts 7rbds 1.5ast 0.8stl 0.8blks


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Just checked his statline from last night.. 5pts 5reb 4fouls. Ouch. Whats the consensus now?


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Just checked his statline from last night.. 5pts 5reb 4fouls. Ouch. Whats the consensus now?



I say give him more than 4 games, this is his first year under this offense and with new teammates. All that said though, I don't expect much from him, I would be happy with 10/5.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

from here:



> 8 and 6 sounds realistic.


Boy was I ever wrong..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

He will do fine, just fine.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think I called 9 and 7 when the trade went down.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

PartisanRanger said:


> Lol, that's what I was thinking.
> I agree with the lot of you though, around 11-13 ppg, less than 10 rpg, maybe 1 block per game. He'll have a decent year all things considered, but I think it's clear he won't amount to expectations of him that were had when he was drafted #1.


will it work out in LA yes or no...not hard


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> will it work out in LA yes or no...not hard


 It would be easy if that was the question you actually put. :laugh:


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I think Kwame will be putting up at least 12 pts, 8 boards, and 1.5 blocks after the all-star break but between those games he'll have a career-high somehwere. With players double teaming Kobe all the time, Lamar...Kwame...and Smush all have the chance to put up career numbers....which Smush obviously is. Kobe just needs to stop forcing his shots when 3 guys are on him and trust his teammates. Kwame needs to work on his jumpshot, he has a real flat shot...once he gets that down he'll definatley put up more points. I think Lamar should take a lot more shots, he misses those easy layups for one reason or another. But I just think he just has to keep doing it because that's the only way he'll master it.

Smush Parker just needs to play hard on Defense, and when he's open...THROW IT DOWN big man! THROW IT DOWN!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I start losing my patience on Kwame..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The besy way to describe his offensive repetoire? Think 16 year old virgin, prom night, about to get laid, and then...........it's over all in a matter of seconds. That's the danger of getting excited too quickly. Until he takes his time and actually bothers positioning himself and exploring his options in the post, he's going to be the equivalent of a turnover everytime we pass him the ball.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> I start losing my patience on Kwame..


Same here.

The guy seems abolutely clueless out there.

Not only he's failing in the defensive end (how many times AI shot at ease under the basket?), he is doing NOTHING on offense. As a matter of fact, he's doing something, all right, he's blowing easy shots!

The guy has horrible hands for a big man. And his positioning is terrible.

I'll give him some more games before i label him a bust aquisition. But he is gettng there.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

I wont complain about those lost passes but i will complain about posting up 25 feet away from the goal, trying to dribble like a point, and droping the ball just about everytime he touches it. But thats not my main grip with kwame.WHY IS HE SOOOOOOOOO AFRAID TO DUNK THE D%$#N BALL!!!!. There were times he could have owned webber and hunter. but not our kwame. Lets just sling it up there and see what happens. I would forget about everything kwame has done wrong if he will just dunk the frickin ball.I swear with all the opps he has to just murder that rim he would have a highlight dunk every night. but no no no kwame like to play on the wing.


----------



## boomersooner1 (Oct 24, 2005)

Ben Wallace of the lakers


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

boomersooner1 said:


> Ben Wallace of the lakers


 That is the worst possible comparison you could make.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Is there a site where we could talk to the players? That way we should all give them some advice on how to become a better player. LOl


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

he will do good because of phil jackson


----------

